
Ask HN: Why companies don't use screenhero for phone interviews - jduan
I&#x27;m wondering why companies don&#x27;t use things like screenhero to conduction technical interviews over the phone? Candidates can use their best editors or IDEs to write code and show their best. Is the primary concern privacy, like the interviewer can remotely control a candidate&#x27;s computer and mess with it?
======
PaulHoule
There is a lot of fear that tools like that won't work when you are doing a
meeting with people on a one-off basis, or even on a daily basis.

~~~
jduan
Won't work in the sense that it requires a lot of effort to set up or the
tools simply don't work reliably? If tools like hackerrank or coderpad can
work reliably, why can't screensharing work reliably too?

------
davelnewton
Who says they don't (or similar)?

I mean, you can't just say none of them do, because I've used screen sharing
on both sides of the interview.

~~~
jduan
Sorry for making a blind observation. So how was your experience when using
screen sharing?

~~~
davelnewton
It was fine on either end; I guess I didn't think too much about it. It wasn't
unusual for me since I use it in other times as well.

